# Nassau cruise ship safety warning



## Ken555 (Dec 28, 2018)

I know many of us have been to Nassau and had an enjoyable visit without complications, and probably think “we know better”. Still, Royal Caribbean issued this mostly common sense warning on a recent cruise:

https://cruiseradio.net/cruise-line-issues-warning-about-bahamas/

I was in Nassau in October for a day and had no problems but then I was also very mindful of my surroundings, as always. I’ve heard many reports of problems there for years and it sadly doesn’t seem to be getting any better if Royal Caribbean felt it necessary to issue this type of warning.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 28, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> I know many of us have been to Nassau and had an enjoyable visit without complications, and probably think “we know better”. Still, Royal Caribbean issued this mostly common sense warning on a recent cruise:
> 
> https://cruiseradio.net/cruise-line-issues-warning-about-bahamas/
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I was unaware of the crime problems in Nassau. I know many Tuggers get upset when members post crime warnings but I find it very helpful. This would not cause me to avoid the Bahamas but it will help me be more careful.

One interesting thing in the Royal Caribbean letter is they said crime is up like in “all major foreign cities in the world today.” This seemed a bit biased as it implies that most major cities around the world are more dangerous than the USA. I think they could have dropped the word “foreign.”


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 28, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> One interesting thing in the Royal Caribbean letter is they said crime is up like in “all major foreign cities in the world today.” This seemed a bit biased as it implies that most major cities around the world are more dangerous than the USA. I think they could have dropped the word “foreign.”



RCL has many (most?) of their customers from the USA. Can you imagine the response if they said “like in the USA”? In this instance, facts don’t matter because people “know better”. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 28, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> RCL has many (most?) of their customers from the USA. Can you imagine the response if they said “like in the USA”? In this instance, facts don’t matter because people “know better”.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes I am sure that is why they used the word “foreign.” But they could have dropped that word and gotten the same message across. Their message just enhances the image that America is somehow safer than the rest of the world.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> RCL has many (most?) of their customers from the USA. Can you imagine the response if they said “like in the USA”? In this instance, facts don’t matter because people “know better”.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It would depend on what 'facts' you'd like to cite, then consider the methodology used to gather the 'facts', and finally the conclusions drawn from examining the 'facts'.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 28, 2018)

However we proceed at this point, reminders about safety when traveling are always worth considering and taking proper preventative actions.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 28, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> It would depend on what 'facts' you'd like to cite, then consider the methodology used to gather the 'facts', and finally the conclusions drawn from examining the 'facts'.



Amusing. And exactly what I meant.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2018)

Nassau and some ports in Jamaica we will not get off our cruise ship. We do not feel safe walking around some area in Nassau.  I liked to tour the back roads of Nassau, but not anymore.    Some Bahamian now thinks that every American on a cruise ship,are rich (not true, we are not rich). We do have some Bahamian friends that we met at the Sheraton Hotel years ago. They will escort around Nassau to some safe tourists spots for dinner.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2018)

The only countries  I refuse to go  back to are Egypt and Turkey.  I do not feel safe even with armed security escorting us. IMHO.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Amusing. And exactly what I meant.


That's the thing with broad brush strokes.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 28, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> That's the thing with broad brush strokes.



FWIW, the reason I included the comment was because I've been on TUG a long time and I've seen these warnings go down a very sad path where some people seem to think "they know better" because "facts" are interpreted multiple ways (and no, I'm not going there). I wanted to stop that from happening in this thread so thought it best to simply acknowledge one of the prime causes and hope no one would comment. I guess that didn't work out well since instead of commenting on the point of this thread you instead commented on the way in which I described the interpretation of such warnings by some. Moving on.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, the reason I included the comment was because I've been on TUG a long time and I've seen these warnings go down a very sad path where some people seem to think "they know better" because "facts" are interpreted multiple ways (and no, I'm not going there). I wanted to stop that from happening in this thread so thought it best to simply acknowledge one of the prime causes and hope no one would comment. I guess that didn't work out well since instead of commenting on the point of this thread you instead commented on the way in which I described the interpretation of such warnings by some. Moving on.



Wait - this is NOT what I am after here. 

I'm comparing this to another 'fact' search I am currently pursuing - where to retire to.  It's easy to find all sorts of 'facts' about places I've been considering when it comes to retirement.  Said articles are long on conclusions and light on how the 'facts' are measured, gathered and interpreted.  A thorough and honest consideration of any subject (be it safety, retirement locations, or the better mousetrap) is harder to find these days.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2018)

Let me re-stated this all of Nassau, Jamaica, Egypt and Turkey are not bad nor are all of the people; there are certain places & elements. I feel are bad and some area we as Americans should not travel alone.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2018)

I just received a travel ban from the state department. They have placed Detective Comics  (DC) on the ban list.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Interesting that they specifically mention the Fish Fry as an area to be aware of. We didn’t go there during our last trip, but as I recall that is a popular venue for Tuggers. I know we felt very safe when walking around town in general, but will continue to be aware of our surroundings when we visit again this coming April.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 31, 2018)

Royal Caribbean Issues Warning Regarding Travel to the Bahamas https://thepointsguy.com/news/royal-caribbean-cruise-warning-bahamas/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joestein (Jan 3, 2019)

The main problem with Nassau, the carribean isles and Mexico is not that just the crime.  In America, if something happens, you can deal with the police or other authorities,  however, that is not the case in many of these tourist spots.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 3, 2019)

I would add Rio to the list. Gangs from the favelas have been known to sweep the bars on Copacabana Beach. Although I am glad I visited. It is an incredible place and the Brazilians are welcoming, however I will never return unless it is safe without an armed guard.

This is why I like Hawaii. Low crime. We can rent a car without worry. No passports or currency to change. USA medical insurance applies.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 3, 2019)

I have been avoiding cruises that stop in Nassau lately.
If they do stop I only get off and shop at the port.
It's sad what has become of the island
We did do a tour of the island the last time we were there
2 years ago and it looks like inner city Miami.  I live in Miami.

I would not feel safe there as a tourist on my own and I 
have lived and worked in the city most of my adult life so
I am pretty city savvy but always alert to my surroundings
even in my home.  Sadly being a tourist is just a big target
for those who are desperate.  It's easy pickins' . 

I prefer Cayman Islands or St. Thomas.  Why look for trouble
on vacation.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2019)

https://cruiseradio.net/cruise-line-drops-warning-about-crime-in-nassau/



> After talks with the Bahamian government, Royal Caribbean is dropping the warning it had been issuing passengers regarding crimes in Nassau. Instead, a more generic advisory will be printed in the cruise line’s daily newsletter.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

